
Don’t Give the DHS Free Rein to Shoot Down Private Drones - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/07/dont-give-dhs-free-rein-shoot-down-private-drones
======
iventwind
I agree to this law to the extent. Private drones should be following all of
the safety and privacy laws. If they don't - their owners should be held
responsible and the case should be resolved in a proper way. That's the same
laws as what you have to follow already - some areas are dangerous and some
areas are private so you shouldn't enter or there will be consequences.

